# Diffrent types of crickets



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me out with picking the right sort of crickets to give my beardie (he is about 3-4 months old). 
Can someone tell me the main diffrences between the *Silent*, *Banded* and *Black crickets*? 
Also i was thinking about how hard each of them are to keep alive while they are waiting to get fed to him?

Cheers, Dan


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

black- are much more hardy and keep longer than the others but are more aggressive than the others. i.e when feeding black crickets its best to make sure the reptile eats all of them and doesnt leave any in their viv over night as they can try and eat your reptile. this is the same for all crickets but these are much worse. they tend to be bigger and more crunchy aswell.

banded- are cheaper to produce but can jump much further than other crix.used these a few times and thought they were ok. i think you can ony get the smaller sizes.

silent-are supposed to be silent. you do tend to get loud ones. this is my main cricket i use and do keep if you feed them.

its good prctice to remmember that when feeding crix leave some veg in the viv over night incase any crix are left in they with your rep over night.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

beardys said:


> black- are much more hardy and keep longer than the others but are more aggressive than the others. i.e when feeding black crickets its best to make sure the reptile eats all of them and doesnt leave any in their viv over night as they can try and eat your reptile. this is the same for all crickets but these are much worse. they tend to be bigger and more crunchy aswell.
> 
> banded- are cheaper to produce but can jump much further than other crix.used these a few times and thought they were ok. i think you can ony get the smaller sizes.
> 
> ...


When you say they jump how far is it that they jump? And are you saying that the black crickets are the easiest to keep alive out of the lot?


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

Dan P said:


> When you say they jump how far is it that they jump? And are you saying that the black crickets are the easiest to keep alive out of the lot?


they just jump allot more than the rest so it makes it harder when transfering your cricx from there home into a feeding tub.hence you will find them jumping all over the place on the floor etc. not nice when you keep finding them everywhere in your home. 

black do just live longer but the others can live long enough for you to feed them and use them up as long as you feed them.

i wouldn't personally use black crix for a young bearded dragon but thats just me. silent are fine they keep well and are not aggressive like the blacks and dont jump aswell as the banded


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

beardys said:


> they just jump allot more than the rest so it makes it harder when transfering your cricx from there home into a feeding tub.hence you will find them jumping all over the place on the floor etc. not nice when you keep finding them everywhere in your home.
> 
> black do just live longer but the others can live long enough for you to feed them and use them up as long as you feed them.
> 
> i wouldn't personally use black crix for a young bearded dragon but thats just me. silent are fine they keep well and are not aggressive like the blacks and dont jump aswell as the banded


I will probally get some silents then. But i tend to take the box that i have the live food in into the bathroom and then put it in the bath when i am selecting them so that then any escapees cant get out of the bath because they cant climb the sides:whip:


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

ahhahahahah








http://www.explosm.net/


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Haggis said:


> ahhahahahah
> image


:rotfl: EPIC


----------

